# LF: Celestichthys choprae aka. 'Glowlight Danio'; Botia Striata aka. 'Zebra Loach'



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

These guys are pretty awesome fish. I'm hoping to give the few of each species currently in my tank a small school to socialize with.

Let me know if you've seen a place or know a person from whom I can acquire more of these fish


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

You want glofish? There illegal to sell in Canada, I used to bring them across the boarder and sell for 30$ a piece of your interested in paying that then message me.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Problems said:


> You want glofish? There illegal to sell in Canada, I used to bring them across the boarder and sell for 30$ a piece of your interested in paying that then message me.


 He is looking for a different species. Google the name in his heading.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Lawson.

You're welcome to pick up more mollies if you like. PM me.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Glowlights are awesome. had a school of ten of them at one point in the 160. Careful, they are jumpers.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have seen them for sale at IPU. Both stores, but I Havn't looked recently.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Always on ill do my best to find some for you


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure I saw some Sunday at Aquariums West. They are in one of the bottom tanks where the live bearers are, across from the marine section. I remember because I really like them but my tank is uncovered and these fish jump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Was at Aquariums West today, it was another striped danio/tetra but not Celestichthys Choprae aka. 'Glowlight Danio'.

Still looking!


----------

